#  Krankenpflege >   Meine Sprache wird immer verwaschener >

## conny79

Hi Leute, 
vielleicht sind auch Logopäden hier, die eine Erklärung geben können, warum meine Sprache immer verwaschener wird. Ich habe eine Celerase Parese, die Folge ist eine Tetraspastik.
Ich nehme jetzt seit zwei Wochen Revotril Tropfen (zum testen, weil der Neurologe Verdacht auf eine Dystonie hat. Seidem ich die Tropfen einnehme, wird meine Sprache schlechter. Ich habe es aber auch schon vorher bemerkt. Ich habe zwei Schicksalsschläge erlebt. Erstens musste ich mich von einem mir unendlich wichtigen Menschen wegen seiner Arbeit trennen und zweitens ist ein guter Freund von mir vor fast 11 Monaten plötzlich verstorben. 
Können darin die Gründe liegen und was kann ich gegen die schlechte Sprache tun? 
Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Antworten! 
Vielen Dank 
Cornelia

----------


## lucy230279

hallo conny, 
kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber versichern, dass hier nur ernstgemeinte antworten kommen werden :Smiley:

----------


## Christiane

Hi Conny, 
wahrscheinlich kann dir hier niemand helfen. Geh mal auf physio.de, dort sind Logopäden unterwegs. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wurde den schon ein CT gemacht?

----------


## conny79

Hallo    Patientenschubser, 
ich war schon 16 mal im Krankenhaus und mindestens 12 mal wurde ein CT gemacht.
Ich habe einen CV Chunt. 
Gruß 
Cornelia

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich meinte eigentlich Aktuell seit deine Sprache so verwaschen ist! 
Ich würde das alles mit meinem Neurologen besprechen der ist der Fachmann!

----------

